# Michigan Cgs



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Thinking of heading north to MI next summer. Looking for some input on cgs that are kid and pet friendly with full-hookups (preferably). Have never been there, so we have nothing to go on.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

How far north are you looking to drive?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> How far north are you looking to drive?


That's just it, we have no idea at this time. How long of a drive is it from the bottom to top. We will be coming from Cincy, so we'll have a good drive just to MI.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

5 hours from the border to the bridge....i suppose. havnet doe that but thats what i would guess.
Would you be interested in heading toward the west coast...Lk MI. THere are a lot of mice places along the shore. 
Grand Haven
Ludington
Traverse City
Leelanaw Peninnsula


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> 5 hours from the border to the bridge....i suppose. havnet doe that but thats what i would guess.
> Would you be interested in heading toward the west coast...Lk MI. THere are a lot of mice places along the shore.
> Grand Haven
> Ludington
> ...


The west would be ok. That's why I'm starting now, so I can have my act together when it's crunch time. I am going to have a few other OBer's that are coming along, so will also have to hear what part they might be thinking of.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in Northern Michigan. It's so beautiful up here. Lots of different kinds of camp grounds... can't go wrong with Yogi Bear Parks (anywhere) haven't been to one yet that hasn't been great for the kids. Are you looking for KOA's or something like that? When you come this far north every lake is beautiful. Should come up during a no-license needed for fishing weekend. The state of Michigan website posts about it (usually occurs in June). 
Camp Petosega - Beautiful and quiet. http://www.emmet.mi.us/parkrec/petosega.htm

This website has just about every campground in Michigan, except the State Parks. (Which those are very nice too but not all of them have the Full hookups.) http://www.michcampgrounds.com/arvcmichn/s...amp;SORTBY=zone

If you make it up this far and drive along Lake Michigan - it's so beautiful and peaceful. Nothing beats coffee in the morning while the sun comes up over the lake.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

whodey said:


> How far north are you looking to drive?


That's just it, we have no idea at this time. How long of a drive is it from the bottom to top. We will be coming from Cincy, so we'll have a good drive just to MI.
[/quote]

Figure about a 4 hour drive from Cincy to the border. It's about a 6 hour drive from the Ohio/Michigan border north to the Mackinac Bridge, about 3 hours from east coast to west coast in the lower peninsula, and if you cross the Big Mac bridge you can reach Lake Superior in an hour or could drive another 4-6 hours if you head for the western U.P. I covered 1000+ miles without ever leaving Michigan on my recent trip (central Michigan to southeast Michigan to the the U.P. and back to central Michigan).

What types of things does your family enjoy doing activity wise? That could help us narrow things down a little for you.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Iam 1 that will be making this trip we were told to look at Mill Creek has anyone been there


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> Iam 1 that will be making this trip we were told to look at Mill Creek has anyone been there


Mill Creek is fabulous! If you go check this website out:http://www.northernmichiganmall.com/travel/
You buy the Mackinac State Historic Parks passes for half the price! It's a fantastic buy! PLUS you get to go to 2 other attractions. If you go up that way you have to go to Mackinaw Island. You can buy the ferry tickets online http://www.mackinacferry.com/order-tickets-online-6/ for a discount as well. It's well worth going at least once.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

whodey said:


> 5 hours from the border to the bridge....i suppose. havnet doe that but thats what i would guess.
> Would you be interested in heading toward the west coast...Lk MI. THere are a lot of mice places along the shore.
> Grand Haven
> Ludington
> ...


The west would be ok. That's why I'm starting now, so I can have my act together when it's crunch time. I am going to have a few other OBer's that are coming along, so will also have to hear what part they might be thinking of.
[/quote]

Here are links to some campground reviews for western Michigan from RV Park Reviews.com:

Traverse City

Benzonia

Ludington

Grand Haven

South Haven

Holland

Mears


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Was checking out cgs on the west, anyone ever heard/been to Silver Creek RV Resort in Mears? Looks really nice, and next to Silver Lake Sand Dunes.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We attended a rally in Michigan a few years back in Ludington. I believe the rally was held at Kibby Creek Campgrounds. It was a nice park as a home base for the many activities in the area.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a really hard question to answer without knowing where in MI you are traveling to. But, here are some suggestions:
1) In SE MI you might want to look into Harbortown. This is a modern, clean, family oriented private campground with tons of activities. Harbortown is in Monroe, MI about 40 miles S of Detroit.
2) PJ Hoffmaster SP just S of Muskegon on MI west coast. This park offers tremendous access to Lake Michigan. Lots of hiking and biking.
3) Hartwick Pines SP about 30 miles east of Grayling. Grayling is about 3/4 of the way from the Ohio border to the Straits of Mackinac. Hartwick Pines is one of only two (I think) state parks in MI that offer full hook ups. It is a beautiful park with many activities for young and old.
4) The Traverse City area offers a multitude of parks. There is everything from city and county parks to extremely upscale RV resorts. Check RVParkreviews.com for a complete rundown of this area of MI. Traverse City is certainly one of the more picturesque parts of our state and is about 3/4 of the way from the Ohio border to Mackinaw.

But, if you let us know roughly the area into which you will be traveling, I'll bet you'll get lot's more suggestions.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I would recommend going up the West coast and seeing some of the dunes areas. There's a National Lakeshore in that range, so we're talking something pretty significant.

If you plan to go up far enough, Mackinaw City & Mackinac Island shouldn't be missed. Island Info

If you're going to go even further North into the Upper Pensinsula ("U.P." around these parts), there's several hotspots, but Munising is probably the most worthwhile (without going further West into the mining regions). Another National Lakeshore there at Pictured Rocks. Pictured Rocks There are also several waterfalls that are short hikes from parking lots (and more that are longer hikes too).

Finally, here's my state park campground map that may be helpful. We have a couple of full hookup state parks, and one of them is indeed Hartwick Pines. The main thing there is an old-growth forest of 400-year-old pines. It's kind of in the middle of the state though, so maybe off your path. http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encType=...FEDA8B2!142

If you're thinking of the Detroit area, Henry Ford Museum and Greenfield Village shouldn't be missed if you're into Americana. They've been described as second only to the Smithsonian. This Detroit-area private campground map may be helpful: detroit campgrounds


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

whodey said:


> Was checking out cgs on the west, anyone ever heard/been to Silver Creek RV Resort in Mears? Looks really nice, and next to Silver Lake Sand Dunes.
> 
> Mike


We take a weekly vacation to the Silver Lake area every year. Silver lake, the sand dunes, lake Michigan, and other activities abound. Typically, we stay at Sandy Shores campground because they also offer dock space on silver lake for our boat. However, I have driven by Sliver Creek Resort several times and it looks to be a very nice facility - a bit more upper class in that they do not allow tents or older RV's - but very nice. Silver Creek is a couple miles out of town from Silver Lake. Silver Lake offers a couple of restaurants, the normal tourist "stuff" such as shopping, go-carts, mini-golf, etc. There is also a part of the sand dunes designated by the DNR for off-roading. Jeeps and dune buggies can be rented in the area and it is much fun. If in the area, you must visit Mac Dunes - a guided dune ride that is an annual event for our family.

As a side note, ANYWHERE along the western shoreline of Michigan is awesome. The sandy shores of Lake Michigan are hard to beat and the lake water, while a bit cold, offers great swimming, beaches, and scenery.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## RyanJL (Jan 5, 2010)

Several I'd suggest...

Warren Dunes State Park (literally far southwest, almost to the Indiana border) Great fun running up / down the dunes, white sand beach, trails, and extensive pavement for bike riding.

Grand Haven State Park - same for the beach there. Walk out the pier to the lighthouse, and skip into the quaint downtown for an afternoon of artful shopping. Plenty of walkways. Coast guard and marina right nearby too.

Hartwick Pines State Park - discover the history of the early logging industry

Burt Lake State Park - Densely wooded, lot of paths for biking, nice lake to swim and grab a canoe in Indian River. Literally are about 30 minutes drive from BigMac (THE Bridge) and fudge. Skip camping in Mackinac City - the campgrounds there resemble factory farms - pack ya in and nickel and dime you on ammenities.

Yankee Springs State Park - my favorite. A ways off the lake - off of US131 near Wayland / Shelbyville. This park has playgrounds, lots of pavement for bikes, well wooded, sandy beaches with a lake that you can walk well into - great for yound kids especially. And it is quite sprawling with tons of trails, off-road adventures. There is even the Devil's Soup Bowl and the overlook bluff for a view of the whole of Gunn Lake.

Higgins Lake State Park - south of Roscommon, north of Houghton Lake. Most sections well wooded. Lots of playgrounds. Good beach - very, very clean lake. Jump down to Houghton Lake area and check out the dozens of bald eagle nests. Huge population there.

If going way north, the Porcupine Mountains (seems more like a big hill) is great. Munising has Pictured Rocks and a lovely falls, and Eagle River (if really, really going north) is pristine. Wish I could remember the parks there. They escape me at the moment.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

This sounds like a rally in the making. Silver Creek Resort is very nice but a bit high priced. Cable TV, cement pads, Hot tub/pool. I would suggest Pentwater State Park, it is tough to get into. Need to reserve 6 months in advance to the day. Hill and Hollow is also in Pentwater, it would be better for a big group.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Mike and Jerry. Glad to hear you guys have finally decided to venture up our way. Lots of good suggestions here and I think you should see them all. How long will you be here? Dan mentioned several of my favorites. The UP is my absolute favorite place in the world I can access ;-) so you really should head there if at all possible. Pictured Rocks to the Porcupine Mountains, it won't disappoint you. I agree, it sounds like a Rally in the making and I definitely think that should be a priority, too. We have some really awesome Outbackers in MI! I'll keep my eye on this thread and hope we can get together again soon. I'll also make sure son Bill (Grunt0311) knows you're headed our way. He loves Yankee Springs and some others mentioned here, too. Good luck in your planning!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It should also be noted that we have "dispersed" camping in our state forests, which covers much of the upper peninsula and the norther half of the lower. You can essentially just make your camp site anywhere, and ground fires are allowed (I asked). If you're into that sort of thing, you can check the state's DNR site.

Also same thing is allowed in the national forests, which covers much of the REST of the upper pensinsula.










The rules are minimal, but differ slightly between the national forests and state forests, so check into it if you're interested.

Again, this is my map of state park campgrounds... http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encType=...FEDA8B2!142


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Everyone is welcome It looks like we will be there the weekend of the 12th of june and staying till Wednesday maybe longer. Millcreek Campground

PS Frank i think you owe be a BEVERAGE


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> Everyone is welcome It looks like we will be there the weekend of the 12th of june and staying till Wednesday maybe longer. Millcreek Campground
> 
> PS Frank i think you owe be a BEVERAGE


I will check into the June 12th date. We would miss the National Asparagus Festival, it is in Hart MI this year. OK I am in for Mill Creek. I know I owe Jerry a beer or 2 from helping me retrive our chairs (not bolted down). I nominate Jerry as our rally guide. If he can find my chairs he can be our leader. http://www.campmackinaw.com


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there any campgrounds in the Saugatuck area?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Twincam, perhaps you can find this link helpful --> Campground map


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We booked our site at Millcreek Campground we have a site on the water front, Please i would love to see more OUTBACKERS join us


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We may join you in June. We love Mill Creek and the Mackinac area. Be sure to make plans for the water park in Mackinac City. It's one of the nicest outdoor ones we've visited - very clean and never too crowded. However,do know that it may not be especially warm in early June. Pack lots of sweatshirts and, yes, even coats. It's good campfire weather though!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have reservations at Tahquamenon Falls Falls State Park for the 1st of August, then a few days later we will be off to the Straits State Park. As of now, we are planning to head over to Mackinac Island for an overnight state at one of the B&B's. I wish we were able to join you guys Jerry, but the timing wasn't right.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris i was afraid of that as we talked earlier these dates not good for you. I wish all of you very happt camping this year, you guys need it iam sure.

socialstudiesmom we look forward to you guys making this trip, one outbacker in our group had to cancel this trip (bummer) but love to meet up with you guys


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

What site are you in Jerry?


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Twincam, perhaps you can find this link helpful --> Campground map


Great, thanks, that helped, were going to stay at lakeshore rv for a day or so and have our punchlist completed while we travel the area, Saugatuck is one of the places on our to see list!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

frank they never assigned a specific site


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great, you all would have had to pick the MIS race weekend.....









Ill be at the race with a group of friends but would have loved joining ya!


----------

